# Prophecy of Malachy.



## Lowjack (Feb 11, 2013)

The prophecy of St. Malachy foretold 112 popes that would come along by name , Pope Benedict was the last before the Pope Name Peter" would come and he would be the last before the Judge of Judges appears, has Today's resignation of Pope Benedict  started the count down to the end as we know it ??

http://www.biblebelievers.org.au/malachy.htm

Note that the prophecy says the City on the seven Hills will be destroyed , there are now 3 active Volcanoes in Italy.????????


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for clarifying this. It was my first thought when I heard the news this morning,


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 11, 2013)

I never knew St.Peter was Catholic.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re:*

Live and Love for Jesus like your today was the last and the one you meet today needs Him. Do not ignore today's divine appointments. 

Tomorrow will take care of itself.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 12, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> I never knew St.Peter was Catholic.



He wasn't LOL


----------



## Whiskydog (Feb 12, 2013)

These are interesting times we live in, if the next Pope is Peter the Roman what then.. ???


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 12, 2013)

Whiskydog said:


> These are interesting times we live in, if the next Pope is Peter the Roman what then.. ???



We are closer to meeting the Judge of Judges.


----------



## Whiskydog (Feb 12, 2013)

Very true, in any case.  Do you think America will be still a world power in the last days?


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 12, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> He wasn't LOL



Whew,Good! He must have been a Baptist like ole John then.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 12, 2013)

Whiskydog said:


> Very true, in any case.  Do you think America will be still a world power in the last days?



I really couldn't tell you as I don't find America anywhere in prophecy. But I hope so and that the prophecy of the two sticks may refer to the US and UK ??


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 12, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Whew,Good! He must have been a Baptist like ole John then.



John was a Pentecoastal , just read acts first chapters.


----------



## Whiskydog (Feb 13, 2013)

I wonder if America isn't the Babylon of the 18 chapter of Revelation.  It sounds like a nuke strike against a great  consumer 
nation.  At this point we have ties with Iraq the nation of Babylon.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 18, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> The prophecy of St. Malachy foretold 112 popes that would come along by name , Pope Benedict was the last before the Pope Name Peter" would come and he would be the last before the Judge of Judges appears, has Today's resignation of Pope Benedict  started the count down to the end as we know it ??
> 
> http://www.biblebelievers.org.au/malachy.htm
> 
> Note that the prophecy says the City on the seven Hills will be destroyed , there are now 3 active Volcanoes in Italy.????????



It could very well happen.... 

One of the candidates to be the next pope is named Peter Turkson. He is a black african from Ghana.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 18, 2013)

Lead Poison said:


> It could very well happen....
> 
> One of the candidates to be the next pope is named Peter Turkson. He is a black african from Ghana.



Could be , but usually they pick their names when they become popes honoring a passed pope, the Prophecy chose Peter for the last  pope as the first pope supposely was Peter , so the church began with a good peter and will end with an evil peter.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 21, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> Could be , but usually they pick their names when they become popes honoring a passed pope, the Prophecy chose Peter for the last  pope as the first pope supposely was Peter , so the church began with a good peter and will end with an evil peter.



Yes, you are correct.

One thing to keep in mind is the fact that the Catholic church could be naming the popes _intentionally_ to "manipulate" the prediction.

Just a thought.


----------



## justthinking (Mar 2, 2013)

Lead Poison said:


> Yes, you are correct.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is the fact that the Catholic church could be naming the popes _intentionally_ to "manipulate" the prediction.
> 
> Just a thought.



If the Vatican is "self-fulfilling" the prophecy - does it also mean that they believe in the prophecy itself and believe they are literally picking "the last pope"? They would have to believe they are hand picking the pope they want to be in power during the Tribulation period, as they don't believe in the Rapture. Very interesting timing of the resignation of Benedict. 

FWIW: God's timepiece is Israel and Jerusalem - not the Pope/Vatican and Rome. The biblical fulfillment of Ezekiel 38&39 is next in line. We are truly living in exciting days. God bless!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 2, 2013)

And if the end is near and the Old Testament was orchestrated to prove we needed a Messiah, and God chose me to wear a blue shirt today, then we should welcome the return of Jesus by canceling our colonoscopy exam.


----------



## Lead Poison (Mar 2, 2013)

justthinking said:


> If the Vatican is "self-fulfilling" the prophecy - does it also mean that they believe in the prophecy itself and believe they are literally picking "the last pope"? They would have to believe they are hand picking the pope they want to be in power during the Tribulation period, as they don't believe in the Rapture. Very interesting timing of the resignation of Benedict.
> 
> FWIW: God's timepiece is Israel and Jerusalem - not the Pope/Vatican and Rome. The biblical fulfillment of Ezekiel 38&39 is next in line. We are truly living in exciting days. God bless!



I personally do not believe they are manipulating or even have the ability to do so, but many people do. Some even claim a pope will be the anti-christ.

In order for the RCC to successfully manipulate it, they would have to know the time when Jesus is set to return and the Bible clearly states that no one, even the Jesus seated to the right of the Father knows when that will take place.


----------



## Lead Poison (Mar 2, 2013)

justthinking said:


> FWIW: God's timepiece is Israel and Jerusalem - not the Pope/Vatican and Rome. The biblical fulfillment of Ezekiel 38&39 is next in line. We are truly living in exciting days. God bless!



I agree, this is my personal view as well. 

Israel is the centerpiece.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 2, 2013)

Lead Poison said:


> the Bible clearly states that no one, even the Jesus seated to the right of the Father knows when that will take place.



That was the jest of my reply. Also assures me the Jesus is separate from the Father, being he's sitting right next to him in a body of flesh & bones.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2013)

Lead Poison said:


> I agree, this is my personal view as well.
> 
> Israel is the centerpiece.



I think you got it.


----------

